# HELP! Used Kitchen Caulk (Polyseamseal) in tank!



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

I needed to patch a part that was leaking in the upper corner of my tank, and I told my friend about it and he said he had some silicone. Well he brought me this stuff called Tub and Tile Kitchen And Bath Adhesive & Caulk In One (Polyseamseal). I should have read the back of this stuff first instead of just assuming it was silicone but I didnt and it says not to use in aquariums. I'm hoping and praying that its just because it doesn't hold the seal of an aquarium good and not because its toxic and will kill fish. Does anyone know if this WILL kill fish.....a for sure fact? I can't find anything about this stuff and what it does to fish on google.

I have the tank water level dropped to the half way point and this stuff hasn't come into contact with the water yet. If this stuff will harm my fish, will i be able to scrape it off when it dries and save my tank, or is the tank pretty much done for?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

While the adhesion/sealing ability is probably the same as aquarium silicon, some of the bath/kitchen products (most actually) have a chemical added to inhibit mildew growth. That chemical is toxic to aquatic life. With regular water changes and only a limited amount of this caulk used, you _may _be able to get away with it. It all depends on how toxic and how much leaches and builds up over time. Why take the risk? The safest route is to remove as much as you can with a single-edge razor blade and caulk over the area with aquarium silicone. That should seal up any remnant bathtub caulk and limit the water contamination. I wouldn't trash the tank unless you need the excuse to buy a bigger one!


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

DKRST said:


> While the adhesion/sealing ability is probably the same as aquarium silicon, some of the bath/kitchen products (most actually) have a chemical added to inhibit mildew growth. That chemical is toxic to aquatic life. With regular water changes and only a limited amount of this caulk used, you _may _be able to get away with it. It all depends on how toxic and how much leaches and builds up over time. Why take the risk? The safest route is to remove as much as you can with a single-edge razor blade and caulk over the area with aquarium silicone. That should seal up any remnant bathtub caulk and limit the water contamination. I wouldn't trash the tank unless you need the excuse to buy a bigger one!


 I second what DKRST said.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

So this stuff should come off pretty good with a razor blade? What happens if some falls in the tank during the process?


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it safe to use a type of 100 percent silicone from a hardware store like Home Depot, or do I have to get a certain kind from a local fish store?


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I might be wrong but try to scrape off as much as possible and cover both sides [inside and out] of the glass with aquarium silicone. Anyone else think this is a good idea. It may look a little bulky but I think it would fix the leaching problem.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I didn't peel off the original silicone and put this stuff, so i don't think it would be necessary to put it on the outside of my tank. Is silicone from a hardware store ok for use?


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know about the hardware silicone


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

As long as its 100% silicone without any anti- mildew chemicals and such its fine to use.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

MrWynO14 said:


> So this stuff should come off pretty good with a razor blade? What happens if some falls in the tank during the process?


If it's dry, you can cut under the silicone from each side (the two inside walls) and it should be possible to remove it as a single strip of caulk. If you drop a piece, simply "fish" it out - it won't instantly toxify your water. It will be much easier, and less potential for contamination of your water, if you remove if it once it's fully cured/dried (24 hours+).

There is no reason to re-seal the outside tank seam or remove caulk from the outside if you get a good bead/seal on the inside corner.

Good luck, should be simple fix!


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

Alright, it came off pretty easy just like DKRST said it would. I went and bought some marineland silicone from my LFS and put some on after and it seems like its gonna work. Thanks for your help everyone, it really was a crisis. :shock:


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

MrWynO14 said:


> Is it safe to use a type of 100 percent silicone from a hardware store like Home Depot, or do I have to get a certain kind from a local fish store?


Glad everything worked out. 

And to answer your question (better late than never), any brand that says, "100% pure silicone" is suposed to be safe for fish. Many brands will also say on the packaging, "aquarium safe" or, "safe for use in aquariums", or something like that. I do always insist on seeing the aquarium claim before purchasing, just to be on the safe side, but you don't have to go to the fish store, though this is always a good bet to find it.

Ralph


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I say buy a new tank!  Just because new tanks are awesome.


----------

